# Conjunctivitis (pink eye)



## JacksonDad (Nov 10, 2017)

Does anybody have an issue with their hav pup or dog getting a recurring case of conjunctivitis (pink eye)? Jackson got it first when he was about four months old. It seems to go away with drops prescribed by my vet but come back within a week after ceasing the drops. My vet suggested a humidifier. I'm skeptical but willing to try anything. She (the vet) said if a stronger medicine or humidifier doesn't do the trick, I may need to see an ophthalmologist. She checked his ability to produce tears and found no issues. Breeder says this condition was not an issue in his bloodline. Frustrated here. Thanks.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

This article may be helpful. It's possible that he has allergies that are also affecting his eyes in addition to an infection. Your pup's eyesight may be worth a trip to a Veterinary Ophthalmologist.

Conjunctivitis in Dogs

The vision of a dog is quite the similar as that of a red-green color blind human, but their eyes have increased sensitivity in dim light. A dog's eyesight is valuable, so their eyes are protected from bacteria, dirt and dust by a mucous membrane called the conjunctiva. This durable membrane protects the sensitive eye of your dog, but it's still possible to see swelling, redness and secretions from this area, which happens due to a condition called conjunctivitis. Keep reading to learn more about conjunctivitis in dogs and things you can do to deal with the issue.

Signs of Conjunctivitis in Dogs

Also called pink eye, conjunctivitis in dogs is a common problem. It involves the inflammation of the conjunctiva, a membrane that covers the front of your dog's eye and lines the eyelids. Once your dog suffers from conjunctivitis, you will notice a change in the appearance of its eyes. It may affect one or both eyes and produce symptoms such as red, swollen and moist-looking eyes. You will also notice behavioral changes in your dog. It is also common for dogs with conjunctivitis to scratch their eyes. Not all dogs will experience the same changes, but you may notice one or a combination of certain signs. For instance:

Your dog may blink excessively or squint with eyes.

You will notice redness to the membrane that covers the third eyelid.

You will find your dog rub eyes on surfaces around the home.

You may also notice a discharge that can be clear known as serous, mucous known as mucoid, or pus known as purulent. Conjunctivitis in dogs will also have some accompanying symptoms, such as sneezing, nasal discharge and coughing.

What Causes Conjunctivitis in Dogs?

Conjunctivitis in dogs can happen due to many different factors. It can affect one eye (unilateral) or both eyes (bilateral). The condition can affect dogs of any age, but it usually affects puppies when they begin to open their eyes. There may be different underlying causes that are generally not serious. However, it is still a good idea to seek veterinary help to avoid any complications.

Bacterial infection is one of the most common causes of conjunctivitis in dogs. The condition may also occur due to fungal infections, viral infections, trauma to the eye and abnormalities to the eye structure. Long narrow faced breeds are more prone to this issue. Exposure to irritants such as cigarette smoke, dust, chemicals and shampoo may also lead to conjunctivitis.

Other common medical causes of conjunctivitis in dogs include keratoconjunctivitis sicca (KCS), a condition in which the eye doesn't produce enough tears; follicle formation, which refers to small bumpy accumulations of cells on your dog's eyelids; and glaucoma, a condition in which your dog experiences great pressure in the eye.

How to Treat Conjunctivitis in Dogs

It is very important to seek veterinary help with the first 24 hours of noticing any eye related issues because any delay in treating serious eye conditions may lead to ocular damage or even blindness.Your veterinarian will look for the signs and symptoms of major eye disorders and figure out the underlying causes first to treat the problem. The treatment options will also depend on the severity of your dog's conjunctivitis.

1. Medical Help

Below are some specific medical treatment approaches.

You may have to give your dog some anti-inflammatory or antihistamine medications to treat eye allergy.

A combination of oral antibiotics and antibiotic eye ointment is required to treat bacterial infections in dogs. Your vet may prescribe an anti-fungal ointment if fungal infections are present.

You may have to use branded eyewash to treat a case of serious conjunctivitis.

If any abnormality causes conjunctivitis in your dog, you may consider taking them for corrective surgery.

In case of KCS, your veterinarian will prescribe artificial tears or an ointment to prevent your dog's immune system from doing any further damage to the tear glands.

2. Home Remedies

In addition to these medical treatments, you can also try some home remedies for conjunctivitis in dogs. You need to know that home remedies won't work once the infection has set in, but they will help make your pet feel more comfortable.

Take a soft piece of cotton wool to clear any discharge from the eyes. Be sure to clean around the eyes.

Inspect your dog's eyes to find any foreign body that may be causing irritation. Flush their eyes with fresh water to exclude any foreign body. You can also use a Q-tip to remove anything that's irritating the eye.

Applying a moist warm tea bag to the watery eyes of your dog may alleviate the discomfort.

Make use of simple saline solution to clean the eye for relief.

Rubbing a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar on the neck of your dog is reported by some owners that can help improve the condition. Also, add a teaspoon of vinegar to your dog's water bowl for quick relief.
Can You Prevent the Recurrence of Conjunctivitis in Dogs

In most dogs, conjunctivitis will be treated easily and quickly. However, certain conditions such as immune-mediated disorders or KCS will require lifelong therapy. It is, therefore, important to take proper care of your dog and take some precautionary measures to prevent the recurrence of conjunctivitis. Here's what you need to do:

Keep your dog's eyes clean all the time. Use a cotton pad soaked in warm water to clean any irritants or discharge from the eyes when you notice it.

Protect your dogs from potential irritants or allergens. This list includes smoke, dust, grass seeds, etc.

Make sure to avoid getting dogs bred if your dogs are with eye problems because they have higher chances of passing it on to the puppies.

Conjunctivitis in Dogs: Symptoms, Causes & Treatments | New Health Advisor


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

and this article:

Conjuctivitis (Pink Eye) in Dogs

Conjunctivitis in Dogs

The conjunctiva is the moist tissue that covers the front part of the eyeball and lines the eyelids. Breeds that tend to have allergies or autoimmune skin diseases tend to have more problems with inflammation of the conjunctiva. They are also more likely to have dry eyes, the result of a disease in which the animal is allergic to substances in the environment, such as pollen, that would not normally cause health problems. Otherwise, there does not appear to be a breed predilection for this disease.

Conjunctivitis can affects both dogs and cats. If you would like to learn more about how this disease affects cats, please visit this page in the PetMD health library.

Symptoms and Types

Squinting or spasmodic blinking (blephora)
Redness of the moist tissues of the eye
Discharge from the eye(s); it may be clear or may contain mucus and/or pus
Swelling from fluid build-up of the moist tissue covering the eyeball
Follicle formation; follicles are accumulations of lymphoid tissues located at the moist tissue surface of the eyelids, causing a cobblestone appearance; lymphoid tissue contains lymphocytes, a type of white-blood cell that is involved in allergies and act in response to irritants

Causes

Bacterial:
Primary condition -- not secondary to other conditions, such as dry eye

Neonatal conjunctivitis: newborn inflammation of the moist tissues of the eye - accumulation of discharge, often associated with a bacterial or viral infection; seen before the eyelids separate or open

Viral:
Canine distemper virus

Immune-mediated:
Allergies
Follicular conjunctivitis
Plasma-cell conjunctivitis -- inflammation of the moist tissues of the eye characterized by the presence of plasma cells, especially in German Shepherds
Related to generalized (systemic) immune-mediated diseases in which the body's immune system attacks its own tissues

Cancer:
Tumors (rare)
Lesions that appear to be cancer, but are not cancerous. Inflammation of the border between the cornea (the clear part of the eye, located in the front of the eyeball) and the sclera (the white part of the eye); characterized by the presence of nodules, it is most commonly found in collies and mixed collies, and usually appears as a pink mass
Secondary to disease of the tissues surrounding the eye:
Lack of normal tear film (dry eye)
Lid diseases
Lash diseases
Secondary to trauma or environmental causes:
Foreign body in the moist tissues of the eye
Irritation from dust, chemicals, or eye medications
Secondary to other eye diseases:
Ulcerative keratitis
Anterior uveitis

Disease of the eye, in which the pressure within the eye is increased; known as glaucoma

Diagnosis

The first thing your veterinarian will look for is evidence of other ocular (eye) diseases. For example, the disease may not be in the conjunctiva but in other parts of the eye. Your doctor will conduct a complete eye exam. Different methods of examination may include a fluorescein stain, which is spread on the surface of the eye to make scratches, ulcers, and foreign material stand out under light. This is to rule out ulcerative keratitis. Foreign materials may also have gotten caught in the lids or eyelashes, so they will be examined thoroughly as well. A test for glaucoma will be conducted by determining pressures in the eye, and the nasal cavity may need to be flushed out to rule out disease there. If there is discharge from the eye a culture will be done to determine what the discharge consists of, since infection may be indicated, and a biopsy of conjunctiva cells may be collected for microscopal examination. A skin test may also be conducted if skin allergies are suspected to be the cause.

Treatment

There are many possible causes for this disease, and the course of treatment will be determined by the cause. For example, if there is a bacterial infection, your veterinarian will probably prescribe an antibiotic ointment, and possibly antibiotic medication to be taken by mouth. An elimination diet may also be recommended if dietary allergies are suspected -- foods will be cut back to the minimum, or changed, and then different foods will be slowly added to the regular diet to test whether the source of the reaction is food based. In some cases, surgery may be required to remove an obstruction in a duct. If cancer is the diagnosis, surgical removal of the tumor may be recommended, followed by radiation therapy. Your veterinarian may recommend cryotherapy, a therapy which uses cold application. In the most serious and severe cases, removal of the eyeball and surrounding tissues will need to be performed.

If inflammation is present, medications will be prescribed depending on the cause. Your veterinarian will make these determinations and recommendations. In the case of newborn conjunctivitis, your doctor will open the eyelids with great care, drain the discharge, and treat the eyes with a topical antibiotic.

Living and Management

If the cause is an allergy, you will need to try to prevent contact with whatever your pet is reacting to. To decrease the risk of spreading an infectious disease, try not to expose your pet to other animals, especially in regards to the canine distemper virus.

If your doctor makes a diagnosis of food based allergies, you will need to follow the recommendations concerning diet. You may need to make a strict plan to determine what foods, if any, are causing the irritation. You will need to take your pet for a veterinary recheck after five to seven days.

If a large amount of discharge is noted, gently clean the eyes before applying any ointment. If both solutions and ointments are prescribed, apply the solutions first. If several solutions are prescribed, wait several minutes between the application of each. If the condition worsens and it is apparent that your pet is not responding to the treatment, or is even having an adverse reaction to the treatment, you will need to contact your veterinarian immediately for advisement. An Elizabethan collar to protect the eyes from scratching or rubbing can be especially helpful for the healing process.

Conjunctivitis in Dogs - Treating Dog Pink Eye | petMD | petMD


----------

